# Craftsman lawn tractor hood needed



## ROBERT CAMPBELL (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,,
Recently my neighbor gave me a craftsman lawn tractor that has no hood..I have found that
it is a DLT2000...Do i have to get a DLT2000 hood or will a hood off of other models fit 
such as LT2000,,LT1000 or it seems that a Poulan or Husky might make a 
interchangeable hood.. I don't want to buy the wrong one...
Thanks for your time!!


----------

